# Flying under the radar



## v2 (Mar 12, 2007)

glumbert.com - Flying under the radar


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 12, 2007)

Cool.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice clip...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2007)

Think it is a repost but still a nice clip...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 12, 2007)

Yep. And the Mirage F1 is a cool looking airplane.


----------

